# How to make hinged land raider doors



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

So you want hinged Land raider doors that open? Well here's how you do it.

First start by converting the doors that come with the kit. One of them is a normal door with a double eagle and requires little conversion. The other, is a door to access the ropes/computers panel that's included in the kit. I personally want all 3 of my access points accessible and ditched the ropes/computer panel. That door however needs to be converted.

Start by shaving the skull icon off of the outside as it will be upside down when you are through. Then place a small wad of green stuff on the inside, about center. Take the other door (the good one) and put baby oil or lotion on it. Sandwich the two together and apply good even pressure. Separate. You should now have a diamond pattern impression on the door you are converting. Clean the lines around it and now it is a respectable door, not an access panel.









Next, pin-vise a small hole half way to 2/3 of the way through the outer hinges of each door. Again, outer hinges only. 









Then pin-vise a hole all the way through the outside corners of the door frame in the side of the tank.

















After that, put the door in the frame. Run a small wire through the inside of the tank door frame and into the door's hinge. Once it will go no further, bend the wire around and glue into place. It's a good idea to place some blu-tac over the hole the wire runs through so you don't glue the door in place (and ruin you work).









Once this is done to each side glue a small extra peice of sprue in the shallow track below the door frame to "block" the wires in place. Once the glue dries, you can remove the blu-tac.









When you're done you should have a door that moves and looks like this:


----------



## Plarz (Jan 25, 2007)

Very clever and easy. Nice article!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Very easy and very clear.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks. It took me a couple of tries to get the glue and hinges right. As you can see I had to replace a hinge with green stuff.


----------



## Farseer Ryan (Jan 25, 2007)

good on ya. must a been a chore.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Just wondering, where it says Image in your post, should that be an actual Image?, cuz all I get is the word, image


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> Just wondering, where it says Image in your post, should that be an actual Image?, cuz all I get is the word, image


Where in my post exactly, are you seeing this? I am confused.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Right click "Open image" or "show image"

That just happens sometimes Stella.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Browser issue?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

meh its working fine now lol


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

good tutorial. will have to try it out sometime


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

very very nice, great idea and tutorial. must give it a try when i get my next land raider


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks all.  I'll write more tutorials as I get more ideas.


----------

